# Toro 828hd under powered?



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, I was set on buying a new toro 928HD but when I went to buy, they are sold out or discontinued at home depot.
Seems like they have replaced it with a smaller 828HD 

Now I'm on the fence if the 828 hd will be powerful enough for NY wet heavy snow and EOD.

So I'm on the fence with that and the 1030HD.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

where you are in NY state the 1030 will be a far better move . toro has like others thanks to this bug has a shortage of machines plus they are phasing out the plastic ACR models for full steel, 
i wish you luck with what ever you get


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I always push the minimum horsepower for a 2 stage machine is 8 hp. When you get into the lake effect belts, much of New England, you really need to think double digit HP. I run a Ariens 1128 professional, and while not lacking 75% of the time, I have found the limitations when we've had 18" of heavy snow, drifts, or rain on top of snow. 

So if your locked for a Toro, I'd look at the 1030, or bigger, and buy soon. Machines likely will be in short supply.


----------



## Ianwelch001 (Sep 24, 2020)

Western NY. Rochester.
Yeah the 1030 will definitely be better. Just wondering about peoples thoughts on the 828


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i have a 928 and live in nj's coldest snowiest area, it's taken on some major drifts and plow piles with out any problems, but for where you live with lake affects being common the 1030 will be a better choice, 

go into the toro web site and find where there is a real dealer near you, call to see if they have what you want, plus you have a very good chance they will cut a deal to make the sale, where by home depot won't thier price is full MSRP. 
than we had one member this week cut a deal for $300.00 off total on a powermax from a dealer. at that price that dealer made the sale at close to thier cost .

good luck


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

From the videos I've seen of the 928, it seems to overachieve and has plenty of power. Probably due to the bucket design. So I don't think the 828 would necessarily be underpowered. The single hinge chute gives you less precise control of where you put the snow. 

All in all, if the extra width and cost isn't an issue I don't see any downside with the 1030. To keep cost in perspective, remember that either should last you 20 years or more.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When in doubt go big. You'll be thankful when you,re out in the cold trying to cut through a drift or the EOD pile. An 828 will get the job done and under some conditions you might have to take less than the full width but the 828 is lighter and easier to maneuver so there are benefits. I do have a Toro 1332 and that will chew through most anything here in Wis but it's big and heavy and I do feel it after being out and doing the driveway and parking area. I usually use a 24" Troy (MTD) because it is easier to manhandle. There are times where it does loose some RPM trying to keep up. It has a 179cc (5.5 hp ?) engine and that's just not enough IMHO. It was given to me broken and free from a relative. I wouldn't spend money on it.
So short answer is 828 would be OK and get the job done but personally I'd want the 1030.
The other condition that matters is how much area do you have to clear? How long a driveway, big a parking area?


.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When in doubt go big. You'll be thankful when you,re out in the cold trying to cut through a drift or the EOD pile. An 828 will get the job done and under some conditions you might have to take less than the full width but the 828 is lighter and easier to maneuver so there are benefits. I do have a Toro 1332 and that will chew through most anything here in Wis but it's big and heavy and I do feel it after being out and doing the driveway and parking area. I usually use a 24" Troy (MTD) because it is easier to manhandle. There are times where it does loose some RPM trying to keep up. It has a 179cc (5.5 hp ?) engine and that's just not enough IMHO. It was given to me broken and free from a relative. I wouldn't spend money on it.
> So short answer is 828 would be OK and get the job done but personally I'd want the 1030.
> The other condition that matters is how much area do you have to clear? How long a driveway, big a parking area?


Good point on the weight. I had to find the owners manuals to get the weights, it looks like the 828 comes in at 256 and the 1030 weighs 280. So 24 pounds. A significant but not huge difference.

I also forgot, the 1030 comes with handwarmers, where as they are not available even as an option on the 828. That's my biggest complaint with the 828 and 928, really rather inexcusable at this price point.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Ianwelch001 said:


> Western NY. Rochester.
> Yeah the 1030 will definitely be better. Just wondering about peoples thoughts on the 828


First. . maybe check out other Home Depot in your area. I found one had seven Power Max HD 928 OAE in stock 70 miles away. My local one had two hidden away in the rear of the store... . and finally showed up in stock 2 days after I visited there and saw none. . . but I didn't know about the "back area".

Also. .. try a few local Toro dealers.Mine had a Power Max HD 1030 and offered it to me last week (with now expired Toro $200 rebate) for $1,399 before rebate . . so $1,199 +tax after rebate.
I just didn't want it. . but did have second thoughts.


----------

